# Buying wood in Western Washington...



## knated (May 31, 2008)

I am new to the whole smoking game and am wondering where to find wood for smoking. So far have only found bags of hickory chunks at Lowes and Home Depot. Any better ideas?


----------



## knated (May 31, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for the Craigslist idea.  I hadn't even thought of that. Brilliant


----------



## salmonclubber (May 31, 2008)

go to walmart they usually have a couple of choices of wood or go cut some of your own alder there should be a lot of vine maple and alder in your area


----------



## congosmoker (May 31, 2008)

GI Joes also sells bags of chunk wood.  Last year while I lived in the Seattle area I just picked up wood here and there from orchards and fallen maple trees etc.. in friends yards.  Once your friends know that you like to smoke meat and that you are happy to share your cooking with them they will keep you supplied with wood.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 31, 2008)

Craigslist idea - Ken, you're brilliant!!! I've had someone kind enough to send me some cherry wood and am so anxious to use that for the smell, it's ridiculous. When it runs out, I'm going to check craigslist to see if I can get anything different from hickory and mesquite, locally.


----------



## iso (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Knated. 
One thing I love about living in Washington is the wide variety of fruitwoods that we can get. 

You can also try this place: http://www.applecreektimberinc.com/
Picked up some good grapevine from him. He was a variety of woods availiable. Some are a bit pricier than others. He is also slow to reply to e-mail. Nice guy and love to talk about Q.


----------



## smoked (Jun 4, 2008)

walmart carries apple and cherry as well, also the smaller sawdust from luhr jensen.   You can also look at joe's, the one up by me carries alot of the luhr jensen in both chunk and sawdust.....


----------



## blacklab (Jun 4, 2008)

So far sportmens warehouse has the cheapest chunks $4.99 for a 10lb bag. Whether it's hickory, mesq, pecan, or maple. For chips gi joe's is useally the best bet 2.49 a bag for your fruit woods like cherry and apple.


----------



## ncdodave (Jun 4, 2008)

here is the copy of a emaili received from a fellow smoker who sells alder. good stuff to i'll have to get some more from him soon!

  Hey there fellow smoker!

No problem sending you some of the alder, I've had several repeat customers and people really like it.

I use flat rate USPS mailing boxes either 12' x 12' x 5.5", or 11" x 8.5" x 5.5", (whatever they have in stock) and I can fit about 10 pounds in them, (averaged 8-12 pounds the last 3-4 boxes I've sent out)  Mailing them USPS costs me $10 a box.

Boxes here:

http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/stor...6604&langId=-1

I typically pack a variety sized alder chunks/rounds, and pack sawdust around the hunks so you're getting a full full box.

I have bigger hunks of wood that have been down over a year and is very seasoned and is best used in an electric smoker (it's drier), or 3-5" rounds that have been down about 3 months and cut up a month ago which are better for charcol or flame fired smokers.  Either wood is cut about 1" thick for hockey puck sized pieces.  I can send either or both for a variety pack, but will send what you ask for.  People seem to like the variety pack but you tell me.

If you want "a couple of boxes" as you stated, is that 2 or 3?  As you're getting several I'll make you a deal and give you a discount, Buy 2 get one 1/2 price so $55 for 3 boxes full and $30 of that is shipping.  OR if you want only 2 boxes that'll be $40 for 2.  

See the picture of the 3-5" rounds I've attached.  It smokes up real nice and is what I use, and the older wood that is drier for electric smokers I tell people to soak in water for 30 minutes before using.

Thanks for your interest.

Let me know how many boxes?

Put a letter with your return address for USPS and check in the mail telling me how many boxes you want and what size/type of wood to:

David Heap
P.O. Box 1369
Sultan, WA. 98294


thanks, happy smoking!


dave


----------

